# Punctuation challenged



## Josiah (Apr 8, 2015)

As I get older, and become more feeble (there I said it) and more forgetful, there are other capabilites that are declining. My mother lived to be 101 and her handwriting was just the same when she was 100 as it was when she was 50. My handwriting, on the other hand, has really gone downhill even though I suffer no physical disability such as a Parkinsonian shake. Another kind of strange defect which some of you may have noticed is that my punctuation has become decidedly sloppy particularly the placement of commas. I've frankly never heard of anyone becoming punctuation challenged particularly after having been reasonably competent during most of their life. Is there a particular part of the brain in charge of commas?


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 8, 2015)

LOL......Josh, honey, you worry too much, ....now if you set the house on fire or flooded the kitchen, I'd say it was ok to worry.

I just have to tell you about my 94 year old mom....she called me this morning and in a very worried voice started telling me about coming home from the center last night, she couldn't find her house key to get in the door......after many tries she discovered it on her key ring where it has always been....so this morning she tells me that she has made a doctor appointment for Friday, wants me to take her....she thinks she has poor blood circulation and the doctor will give her something for it......she loves her doctor.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 8, 2015)

Josh, you are sharp as a tack.  I agree with Jackie - you worry too much.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Jackie, I'm sure you're right. Still I've spent most of my long life sweating the details, wasn't it Plato who said  "An unexamined life is not worth living"? I'm not worrying so much as examining. . . .whoops is that a piece of crud in my belly button?


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Jackie, I'm sure you're right. Still I've spent most of my long life sweating the details, wasn't it Plato who said  "An unexamined life is not worth living"? I'm not worrying so much as examining. . . .whoops is that a piece of crud in my belly button?



LOL....well, you know the saying 'the devils in the details'...just keep looking for the commas...


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, I often, have, comma, placement, problems too.  But a bunch people who read it can remove 'em.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 8, 2015)

I can't be bothered much about punctuation...... if you don't like commas, use a space .... or two..... No one is marking our work.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 8, 2015)

??Thanks for your;; permission, ) I feel%  so much&& better, free@, !!free, free at last><


----------



## Ina (Apr 8, 2015)

A comma is just a little pause, a chance to catch your breath until ...  :hide:


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 8, 2015)

I used to use a lot of commas.  Then noticed hardly anyone uses them on forums, so I started questioning myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Nothing to do with old age.      

I tell you, Josiah, if you keep fooling around with the internet it's going to be your_ ruination_.


----------



## drifter (Apr 8, 2015)

Josiah, if there is a comma disease and a spelling disease I have both of them. It's like I wake up some mornings and learn its a comma day; other days I haven't the foggiest where a comma might go. Sometime I think I've forgotten all I learned about punctuation.p


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a different disease......   It's the multiple period disorder.....and I just can't stop it.....


----------



## Cookie (Apr 8, 2015)

QS I think I have the same affliction ......... did I catch it from you....... or did you catch it from me.....????  LOL


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 8, 2015)

.....you both caught it from me........


----------



## Cookie (Apr 8, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

Mine sometimes manifests itself into muli-question mark syndrome.....   What the hell can I do about it?????????


----------



## Cookie (Apr 9, 2015)

QS ..... take your finger off the ? key...... step away from the ? key...... nothing to see here folks.........


----------

